# Nice rocks...



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2007)

As well as the very popular mini landscape rocks and dragon stone that Aqua Essentials supply, you may be interested in seeing these...

*Light Pagoda*






*Leopard Stone*





I'll be using these, and some nice brachy wood, to aquascape two 350 litre Fluval Venezia corner tanks at the Festival of Fishkeeping next weekend.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (7 Oct 2007)

Nice bit of class there, with the stella bottle  8)  lol
I like the look of the light pogoda stone.


----------



## cozmoz (23 Sep 2011)

Hi George, are these samples typical of what you get from Aqua Essentials? If so there photo's don't really do these stones justice!


----------



## Derek Tweedie (23 Sep 2011)

Is the Stella an order incentive?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Sep 2011)

cozmoz said:
			
		

> Hi George, are these samples typical of what you get from Aqua Essentials? If so there photo's don't really do these stones justice!



I just had 20kg of mini landscape rock delivered from them and im extremely happy with what they sent, they are also very helpful if you have special requests for certain sizes etc... A+ in my book. Plants are great too.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Sep 2011)

is it me or does the Leopard stone look like Seiryu stone?


do you get a free bottle of wife beater with the stone?


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

Pagoda rocks look very interesting....


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Oct 2011)

Cheers George,   

The stones are great. Refreshing to see this after many seiryu tanks.

This is a light pagoda tank from our forum member:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/62896412@N03/

Leopard is also nice. We used that on this nano on the left:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... 0605814272

good luck with the new setup mate.  can't wait to see this


----------



## Emyr (23 Nov 2011)

Is the Lepard stone otherwise known as 'Baltic Stone' then?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/baltic- ... -5844.html

Looks similar, although the photos on the aquaessentials site are of the stone when its dry by the looks of it. 

Dont think it looks like Seiryu stone at all. Much darker.


----------

